# frecuencia fuera de rango



## williamb (Feb 5, 2008)

Buenos dias, mi pregunta es la siguiente, que puedo hacer para solucionar este problema : cuando enciendo el pc me sale un mensaje en la pantalla que dice " out  of frequency range" y nada mas, no da el "pantallaso" de el setup, no muestra nada mas de video,,,,,,,,he probado la cpu con otros monitores (le he cambiado la frecuencia a estos monitores), tambien le probe con optras memorias ram, resetee la bios...............y nose que mas hacerle, es un p IV 2.6, 512 ram 

gracias de antemano

WilliamB


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 6, 2008)

Me pasaba lo mismo cuando conectaba un monitor LCD a un equipo viejito, amd K6 2 500 MHz creo.
A veces se quedaba en ese mensaje, y a continuación pasaba a funcionar normalmente, y a veces no.
Cuando no quería andar entraba al setup, que siempre lo mostraba bien, salía sin hacer cambios y a continuación andaba bien (al menos para ese arranque de la máquina).
Finalmente no hice nada especial porque por el momento podía seguir usándola sin problemas.

Yo creo que puede ser que la ficha del mother esté con algún contacto en mal estado, o alguna pista correspondiente con algún corte. Podrías revisar eso, reforzar la soldadura de la ficha al mother y probar conductividad de esas pistas para ver si hay cortes. También puede ser que la misma ficha tenga algún pin en mal estado, tal vez cambiándola...

Suerte


----------



## williamb (Feb 6, 2008)

Gracias Ardogan por tu respuesta, una pregunta , cuanto hablas de "la ficha", a que parte de la MB exactamente te refieres ?

gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 6, 2008)

A la ficha del monitor que va soldada al motherboard, DB15 hembra, en donde enchufás el cable del monitor


----------



## williamb (Feb 6, 2008)

Gracias, revisare y espero que eso sea

WilliamB


----------



## williamb (Feb 6, 2008)

Revise las soldaduras y nada , el problema sigue..........sera que tendre que cambiar la MB ?



WilliamB


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola.
El BIOS tiene una pila, prueba ponerle una nueva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

